# I'm curious...



## bluemtn (May 11, 2006)

What is the point of hiding your reputation?  I really am just curious.  If you were to hide it, what would be the reason?  Me, it doesn't matter if someone see's if I'm this meanie, or not just by looking at the blocks.  The posts for the most part will state it.  I also see that not many people here have theirs "blocked".

Also, how does invisible mode work, and what is it's specific purpose?  I've been playing around with it the past couple of days.  Are we really invisible?


----------



## Bob Hubbard (May 11, 2006)

Invisible hides you from other members. Staff can see you though.
Basically, you won't show up "online"

Hiding/blocking rep is done for a few reasons.
Some just dont like the system.  Others have alot of negative.  A few who hide it have quite a bit though.  It varies.


----------



## tshadowchaser (May 11, 2006)

As Bob said some people just dont like the rep system an choose not to have i shown


----------



## Marginal (May 13, 2006)

tkdgirl said:
			
		

> What is the point of hiding your reputation? I really am just curious. If you were to hide it, what would be the reason? Me, it doesn't matter if someone see's if I'm this meanie, or not just by looking at the blocks. The posts for the most part will state it. I also see that not many people here have theirs "blocked".


 
For me it's not so much the blocks showing I'm mean or not. I'd just rather have a conversation with rather than getting a green or red block as a response to a post. They seemed to take the place of PM's without inducing the unbearable hassle of attaching a thought or an identity to a response.


----------



## green meanie (May 13, 2006)

tkdgirl said:
			
		

> _'Me, it doesn't matter if someone see's if I'm this meanie'_


 
Hey! What's that supposed to mean? 



			
				tkdgirl said:
			
		

> Also, how does invisible mode work, and what is it's specific purpose? I've been playing around with it the past couple of days. Are we really invisible?


 
No. Only the ninja's get to be invisible.


----------



## Jonathan Randall (May 13, 2006)

I've hidden my reputation twice - when some users blew the importance of the system out of proportion and I wanted to opt out of it for a time until the dust settled.

It is true that staff can see "invisible folks" - but we won't pass that information on to non-staff members.


----------



## bluemtn (May 13, 2006)

green meanie said:
			
		

> Hey! What's that supposed to mean?


 


Oops!  You weren't supposed to see that!!!!  


Thanks everyone!  Now I understand!


----------



## hong kong fooey (May 14, 2006)

i dont think I would want to hide if I was on martialtalk or not . thats just my opinion


----------



## Seig (May 15, 2006)

I used to use invisible as a tool quite a bit. I found that people posted differently when they fealt I was not around. Sometimes better, usually not.


----------



## Carol (May 17, 2006)

green meanie said:
			
		

> Hey! What's that supposed to mean?


 
Wait a minute...you aren't just ANY meanie.

Your the GREEN MEANIE!

That makes a big difference you know.


----------



## Kreth (May 17, 2006)

How does a Green Meanie compare to a Blue Meanie? Are they considered genetically superior due to their extra finger?


----------



## thescottishdude (May 18, 2006)

the whole reputation thing is to try and make you post more, more posts get you  a better rep. useless for most people but t works for some I guess.


----------



## shesulsa (May 18, 2006)

thescottishdude said:
			
		

> the whole reputation thing is to try and make you post more, more posts get you  a better rep. useless for most people but t works for some I guess.



That's not quite correct.  Reputation is strictly the overall opinion (of the general MT populus) of the quality/entertainment value of your posts.  You'll notice there are members with your rank (yellow) in double red and others with 5 green pips and everywhere in between.

Rank is achieved through number of posts, rep is achieved through quality.


----------



## Swordlady (May 18, 2006)

thescottishdude said:
			
		

> the whole reputation thing is to try and make you post more, more posts get you  a better rep. useless for most people but t works for some I guess.



What shesulsa just said.  

Seriously...click on the Members List and run a sort on Reputation, from highest to lowest.  Note that total post count does NOT necessarily equal high rep points.


----------



## Carol (May 19, 2006)

Swordlady said:
			
		

> What shesulsa just said.
> 
> Seriously...click on the Members List and run a sort on Reputation, from highest to lowest. Note that total post count does NOT necessarily equal high rep points.


 
Heck, just look at this thread.

My reputation score is similar to Sieg's, yet he has almost 8000 posts compared to my less than 800 posts.   Now I better jet because Sieg can kick my butt 8 ways to Sunday!!!!!  :rofl:


----------



## Swordlady (May 19, 2006)

Carol Kaur said:
			
		

> Heck, just look at this thread.
> 
> My reputation score is similar to Sieg's, yet he has almost 8000 posts compared to my less than 800 posts. Now I better jet because Sieg can kick my butt 8 ways to Sunday!!!!! :rofl:


 
Heh...both you and Kacey earned your gold pips in record time - like, less than three months?  I think that says a lot about the quality of your posts and hers as well.


----------



## Andrew Green (May 19, 2006)

Carol Kaur said:
			
		

> Heck, just look at this thread.
> 
> My reputation score is similar to Sieg's, yet he has almost 8000 posts compared to my less than 800 posts.   Now I better jet because Sieg can kick my butt 8 ways to Sunday!!!!!  :rofl:



umm....

Yours: " 						Posts: 666"

I Wonder WHY?


----------

